# Spencer and Flow



## autumn (Feb 23, 2014)

Seemed cool for a short while before jumping me, stealing my pack, phone, wallet, etc. Both are crusty alcoholics. They both have very long hair, spencer wears glasses and a patched vest. This happened in Birmingham less than 5 hours ago. They each have a dog, Flows is brown and named Buddha, spencers is black and named cocoa. 

They can probably be found sporting all the shit they stole from me, including a pro-135 scanner, MSS, assorted grateful dead "hippie shit" and a Motorola Droid Bionic.


----------



## Tude (Feb 23, 2014)

sorry to hear this.


----------



## Endy (Feb 23, 2014)

Shit that sucks. I was just in Birmingham a couple months ago too. Didn't run into them. Hope you can get some justice man.


----------



## oogleconsolidation (Feb 23, 2014)

This was done for a reason and all your shit is where we left you.

You should have been more respectful and not talk about things you dont know. You shouldn't have been bogarting money and lying about things. You have a know it all attitude that makes you seem like a cocky douche.

Maybe you should go home yuppie


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 23, 2014)

wow. Seems like they are pretty stand up guys if not twisted & wrong in their execution.

I get accused of being an aggressive cocky fuck myself, especially since I can be cocky, have a sarcastic sense of humor & a Boston accent. I find it almost impossible to talk with people from California & other west coast places, since they are usually so overly sensitive, flakey & have different socio-economic upbringings. They now embrace poverty but were born into middleclass suburban households. They are usually polar opposites from east coast kids who grew up in inner cities like Philly, NY or Boston. We tend to have an edge to our personality from lifelong daily fighting, conflict & confrontation over race, ethnicity, religion, style, clothing, footwear, neighborhood, etc.

Street smarts experience dictate when people are feeling you out to gauge who you are as a man, traveler or determining if you are something else entirely. This happens on the road, in jail & in other instances where unknown people meet & feel each others out.

Zim, perhaps you weren't exactly upfront with them & somehow offended them by accident. Maybe they are so jaded that they think everyone with a few dollars is some rich fat cat. I see lots of people that feel entitled to others things & feel proud to be filthy, crusty & broke.

That shouldn't be a green light to rough him up & rob him. Who knows if he gets ssi/ssdi or just likes to keep clean, was drunk or just having a bad day. I am clean & I have decent gear try not to be a know it all but am damn also confident in myself & know what I have done & where I have been. I generally share food/booze with those in my company & treat most I meet with respect. That is once the introduction & feeling out dance is done.

I don't subscribe to gaining street cred & or punk points with crust. That shit don't mean much to me. Their are more poseurs out there that dress in the usual crusty traveler uniform & don't go anywhere.

Seeing as they left your shit their perhaps this can be a learning experience for you all.
Seeing that you weren't gonna keep his shit then why run him for it? What would have happened if he called the cops & you guys went to jail & your dogs got put to sleep while you were locked up?

It would have been more fucked up but also justified since you guys were out of line first.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 23, 2014)

zim says that he went back & didn't see anything there. So I guess that those 2 aren't stand up at all. I don't support their actions & bullying tactics. Regardless if Zim is some rich kid looking for adventure or not. Thye could have told him to kick rocks much easier.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 24, 2014)

I think taking/breaking his glasses may have been overkill.

Spencers stp username is @planet caravan


----------



## ByronMc (Feb 24, 2014)

If a person runs his mouth,that does not give someone the right to do shit to em ! I have the feeling,it will come back on this two,tenfold & hope they learn the lesson then !


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 24, 2014)

oogleconsolidation said:


> This was done for a reason and all your shit is where we left you.
> 
> You should have been more respectful and not talk about things you dont know. You shouldn't have been bogarting money and lying about things. You have a know it all attitude that makes you seem like a cocky douche.
> 
> Maybe you should go home yuppie



based on this response, sounds like these kids are kinda shitheads.

by the way, @oogleconsolidation 's email is [email protected]


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 24, 2014)

oogleconsolidation said:


> This was done for a reason and all your shit is where we left you.
> 
> You should have been more respectful and not talk about things you dont know. You shouldn't have been bogarting money and lying about things. You have a know it all attitude that makes you seem like a cocky douche.
> 
> Maybe you should go home yuppie



also, if you don't like someone, you can just as easily part ways without beating the crap out of them. i'm the farthest thing from a pacifist, but i've never had to beat anyone up for the reasons you listed in the quote above.


----------



## oogleconsolidation (Feb 25, 2014)

Okay, first of all we gave him more than enough chances. right off the bat this kid was making insulting, ignorant/ arrogant comments about us. He was saying how "we don't know how to ride trains properly, " while he just started riding..AND IT"S OBVIOUS AS FUCK. seeing how the dumb ass ooogle almost got Cheetah and himself pulled off in B-ham b/c he was too much of a dumb ass oogle to lay low and duck down on the grainer and got his ass spotted by the bull so him and Cheetah had to bail. Also this fucker is trying to lie about his glasses. we never took his glasses he lost them when we all bailed off the train on the fly (about 10 mph) we all jumped off w/ our dogs and we were all fine, but he totally almost got himself killed trying to hop off. He some how fell upside down and got pretty injured in the process (but luckily didn't get killed) we were doubting if he had ever even rode trains at all. So he lost his glasses in the process and we all spent 30 mins to an hour helping him look for them but they were never recovered. they most likely fell of on the train. Spencer even offered him his glasses but Mr yuppie didn't want anything but his Dolche and Gabanna glasses back (d&g glasses are HUNDREDS of dollars btw. we took his wallet and other shit back but we dont know if someone else picked his stuff up..? noticed that he had 3 bank cards but we didn't fuck with any of his yuppie ass credit cards. We also left him with well over a hundred bucks he had been Bogarding from the group and his road dog. Funny how he left that stuff out, and how he had all this money and bank cards (not to mention they were probably loaded with his dead dads money) and was using his road dogs food stamps. Also we didnt steal all his shit, yes we took his phone wallet and scanner just for precaution, we weren't about to let him call the cops and shit. and yeah we took the scanner but lost it on the run back to MY HOUSE that i can afford to keep up and pay rent at because its cheap as fuck while i'm on the rails.

My only goal in jumping this kid was to show him that he does not need to be emersed in our community because he simply is built for it. he almost got us pulled off a train, almost died on one and was an asshole while i was taking him into my house and shit. I truly hope he goes back home to florida and gets a desk job and goes to dubstep shows and just eats acid and molly for his adventures because thats where he belong.
He is not the first and definitely not the last oogle I will show they need to go home. I'm not here to kill anyone or steal their shit i just want to clean up the rails. I quit riding for a year this past year solely because of how over the past two years riding i've seen a oogle explosion and all the cool cats are housing up and dying. These are my rails and your rails, keep them safe and dumbfucks blowing up our scene out! 
OOGLE ERADICATION AND ANNIHILATION

-Spencer, Flow, and the kids former road dog Cheetah

PS get off the internet and quit talking shit and ride some trains and if you want to have words just meet me, i'm heading to the northeast after i dick around tennesee and shit for a minute. then hi line bound and south down the west coast and back to the southeast so come on lets hang out or beat down. I, planet caravan, have not even used this site in over a year i can't even remember my password. 
PEACE NIGGAS


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 25, 2014)

He is not the first and definitely not the last oogle I will show they need to go home. I'm not here to kill anyone or steal their shit i just want to clean up the rails. I quit riding for a year this past year solely because of how over the past two years riding i've seen a oogle explosion and all the cool cats are housing up and dying. These are my rails and your rails, keep them safe and dumbfucks blowing up our scene out! 
OOGLE ERADICATION AND ANNIHILATION

What I don't get is that if you are housed up & it seems that you never leave bham these days. Why were you in the yard, on the same train with your dog? Did you guys read his "ride board" or other STP posts? Why was "cheetah zims supposed road dog with you as well? Did you target him to determeine if he was traincore enough?

Perhaps young zim deserved some of what he got? Perhaps zim has lied to us about his traveling experience, loosing his glasses etc. You could have had him kick rocks without running him for his shit. You can hide behind your beliefs all you want. Truth is you robbed him, when you took his shit.

Please don't accuse me of talking shit since I am trying to defend your actions & reputation here as well. With these types of situations online its easy for someone to spin the whole story in their favor & sell themselves as the victim & the others involved as monsters. We don't know & I don't know any of you guys or what happened. I do believe zim may have been lying to you & us online about the specifics.

Dude Are you calling me out & threatening to beat me down by referring to the northeast? I am not some young wet behind the ears kid. I do ride. Don't get pissed at me for posting your username. If anyone was making false accusations about me online I would want to defend my name. Looks to me that you could have reset your password just as easy as creating a new anonymous username.

Maybe they aren't false.

These rails are my rails too.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 25, 2014)

This seems to become a one way debate between myself & oogleconsolidation. WTF? Where Is ZIM on all this? You started these accusations & sounds that you may have embellished some details, fudged the timeline & withheld information. You have been playing the sob story, got a few places to crash, a free bus ticket, a free pack etc. If you are being a douche then perhaps you should stop; because people will catch on if you aren't genuine. I hope that you are just a simple fucking kid that just set out on the road. Learn from all these lessons, don't just hop out with another just so someone can hold your hand. Often times they will hold your hand with one hand & push you off a moving train with another. Smarten up!

I am against bullying & always stand up for the under dog. I also don't like poseurs & liars. I do on some level support vigilante justice in some circumstances. I hate dubstep, disrespect & yuppies alike but don't think that judging from what you said so far this kid maybe didnt deserve all of this treatment.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 25, 2014)

i'm beginning to think that there's been some embellishment/omissions on both sides of this story.

if the kid stole from you or caused you to get fucked up/hurt/in trouble with the law, etc... then yeah, i'd say you were justified in beating the crap out of him. but if he's just a dumbass, then you should have just ditched him instead of taking it upon your self to be the 'law of the rails'.


----------



## autumn (Feb 25, 2014)

@highwayman, it's hard to bother typing this shit out on a tiny iPod, the only thing they didnt steal from me, and I guarantee you they're rocking my shit right now, because I checked back at the park more than once very early in the morning while looking for something.

While they're completely full of shit, I won't even touch on that, because I have better things to waste my battery life on (no charger, heh)

All that really needs to be said is that they're wannabe "trainxcore" kids who think it's cool to surf cars, hang off the side of boxcar doors @ speed, wave at people and cops at crossings, give the finger to workers, and bail off trains @ 20mph. I'm actually over $20,000 in debt, none of those cards are valid anyway, and I can guarantee that I've been on the road longer than these posers unless they're plain stupid because they clearly haven't learned their lessons about doing retarded shit yet, and are far more concerned with how cool they look to everyone else. I don't remember which of them said it, but they said they hated being in Birmingham because they weren't the only traveling kid and didn't feel "special." 

As for the grainer, cheetahs bag got spotted because he was so anxious to catch out that he insisted we hop on porches with cubbies that could barely fit a jug of water.

And yes, I had D&G glasses. I got the frame for $5 and had the lenses replaced. They were knock-offs, I don't have any interest in how I look.

And the $100 they supposedly left me with was actually just a small stack of 1s amounting to $10 after I bought them beer.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 25, 2014)

Did you loose your eyeglasses on your own? Did they try to help you find them? They sound like total dicks the way you describe them. They describe you as a spoiled rich kid without a clue. If they didn't jack your shit It could be argued either way. Since they robbed you, they are guilty of at least that in my book. Taking your wallet, scanner, pack etc had nothing to do with self preservation. taking that cellphone was also a bullshit move. The fact that they ran back to their house instead of standing their ground & sending you on your way out of the yard says a lot too. They had no intention of hoping out & probably just needed some money for a fix.

You could have called the cops on them & you didn't. With ip & username info it wouldn't have been hard for a cybercrimes detective to connect the posts admitting their crimes to an ip address. To me that is pretty mature giving the situation to just move on & have their reputations proceed them throughout the traveling community.


----------



## oogleconsolidation (Feb 26, 2014)

So we didnt beat his as. In a train yard it was in a park. And we werent the only kids that kicked this guys ass.. a couple of weeks ago he got a rib broken after fucking this dudes daughter. The guy housed zim up and gave him some gear. This guy needs to stop lying about us "breaking his glasses, jumping off trains going 20 and hanging off the train being wreckless. We litterally did none of that shit. I, cheetah, did run across a couple o. Grainers. but That was to get zim his water that he left two cars down. I gave him my water b/c he left hi. And i was being nice. This kid is bearly 19 and has an institutional record and seems lik. A sociopath. He also drunkenly admited to having " shallow emotion for people" and psych issues. Seems like he i. saying these dumb white lies to get support on here. I didnt have anything to do with beating this kid up but seeing how he is shit talking me and m. road dogs, i should have . Were not trying to teorrise the rails, just send the oogles like this home so they dont blow i. Up for the rest of us. We dont have shit to prove if anyone is interested in who we are are and what we are about send us a p.m. we are just in bha. To pay spencer's rent before we ride out. Send Oogles packing!


----------



## autumn (Feb 26, 2014)

My rib was fractured falling off of the moped, the other guy just kicked me out, and his daughter was a consenting adult who's capable of making her own decisions. You have very colorful imaginations but I really don't have to add anything, you've made yourselves look like idiots without my help. I have no interest in going back and forth with people who lie to try to defend their douchebaggery. I'm over it, this post is just a warning to others.


----------



## oogleconsolidation (Feb 27, 2014)

We know yo. Were hiding money from us and lying about how much you made because we saw you get mre than you said and u had. You seriously souldnt ride trains becaus. you dont know whatt youre doing and almost died bailing the train and we Were only ddoing 10 mph!! Perhaps you should find other ways to travel im sure money aint no issue. If you know whats best for you youll stay off. these rails, OOGLE!


----------



## Itch669 (Feb 27, 2014)

Damn, shit sucks man. Yo zim, I'm Itch from atlanta I used to be Cheetahs road dog and he was known for doing shit similar to this. But im just curious how did you get out of Birmingham? Well if you have yet and how've ya been since all the shit went down? I'm just curious about how things are working out for ya since I know that fucker personally. He's kinda tan, shortish, brown hair, big nose right?


----------



## autumn (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm okay man. Things are working out pretty well.



> I used to be Cheetahs road dog and he was known for doing shit similar to this.


Yeah, short, skinny, darker, big nose, of pakistani descent. It doesn't surprise me at all.




> We know yo. Were hiding money from us and lying about how much you made because we saw you get mre than you said and u had



Lol, two of your lies are incompatible, why would some "rich kid with all of his dead dad's money" need to hide money from you?


----------



## ByronMc (Feb 27, 2014)

oogleconsolidation said:


> We know yo. Were hiding money from us and lying about how much you made because we saw you get mre than you said and u had. You seriously souldnt ride trains becaus. you dont know whatt youre doing and almost died bailing the train and we Were only ddoing 10 mph!! Perhaps you should find other ways to travel im sure money aint no issue. If you know whats best for you youll stay off. these rails, OOGLE!



You have no right to tell someone to stay off the rails,or anywhere,that's not yours ! You have shown me,that you did take things,that were not yours,which is so uncool ! But know only too well,you wouldn't try it with me, or anyone else,who stands their ground ! See ya !


----------



## Armando (Jul 29, 2014)

I've actually hopped and chilled with flow and he was in my experience very cool


----------



## Evie217 (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh dear. I met Spencer in Nashville. Kicked it for the three days I was there. It was fun. I got hyped up after slams and moshin at punk house show and split ways. I was angry hype drunk which is not my personality btw and he wanted to relax. I was the asshole. Meh to be honest wish I left on better terms


----------



## autumn (May 27, 2015)

Just wanted to give a quick update here. Have heard from several people that they brag about the shit they stole from me.

Met another kid in Richmond who Spencer decided was an oogle... He had to have a piece of his skull removed. I'm told that "nobody fucks with him anymore" as he's one of the 'classic oogles' who blows up spots by being a drunken idiot, starting fights, etc.

Met another kid in DC who got rolled for all his shit by them. Apparently they're professional housie muggers. (I say that half jokingly) he was waiting to catch out when they rolled up on him. Same story, were cool with him for a bit, then kicked his head in and took off with all his shit.


----------



## Evie217 (May 28, 2015)

Ouch sorry to hear that


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2015)

This is why I travel alone. Don't get me wrong I like to meet new people and have traveled with one other person but as Johnny Cash said I keep my eyes wide open all the time. And if you jump me I will raise all types of hell I don't like to fight but that doesn't mean that I won't.


----------



## Evie217 (May 28, 2015)

I too travel solo. I like meeting other cats hang out for a bit in the city and separate. Just me n my dog. It gets rather lonely sometimes.


----------



## Art101 (May 29, 2015)

This is exactly why I have always traveled alone.I dont need the dramarama.Im not paid to care.There are 2 sides to every story and there is no excuse for ripping off someones shit.Who made you Lord High Poobah to decide who is an oogle and who isnt.Those that protest the loudest are usually are what they are screaming about.


----------



## LostPirate (Jun 3, 2015)

highwayman said:


> wow. Seems like they are pretty stand up guys if not twisted & wrong in their execution.
> 
> I get accused of being an aggressive cocky fuck myself, especially since I can be cocky, have a sarcastic sense of humor & a Boston accent. I find it almost impossible to talk with people from California & other west coast places, since they are usually so overly sensitive, flakey & have different socio-economic upbringings. They now embrace poverty but were born into middleclass suburban households. They are usually polar opposites from east coast kids who grew up in inner cities like Philly, NY or Boston. We tend to have an edge to our personality from lifelong daily fighting, conflict & confrontation over race, ethnicity, religion, style, clothing, footwear, neighborhood, etc.
> 
> ...






Im right fuckin there with you dude, you knocked it out of the park. Im from Bmore and dealt with the same shit on the West Coast. People didnt necessarily think i was cocky, but they didnt understand how i communicated and didnt comprehend not being flaky. I hate flakiness. A lot of people didnt respect other peoples shit or boundaries either. Its not as much a west coast east coast thing, its more of a how people learn shit and how they grew up learning shit


----------



## LostPirate (Jun 3, 2015)

im not talking about this drama, btw, kid just said some shit i liked about how it is being from the east coast and kicking it on thewest coast. Dont bring me into this shit. Ive heard about some of the parties involved being schwag,, so people be civil to them but dont let them suck you into their shit. We dont know what happened, but something did, so protect your neck, but dont pas harsh judgment without personal experience


----------



## Primitive (Jul 1, 2015)

Ahhh... its shit like this that makes me glad to just be rubber tramp  the only drama that goes on with me typically is outlandish scenarios i think about in my head that never actually happen to me. Oh the good life...


----------



## shred till yer dead (Aug 8, 2015)

I've chilled with flow and he never did me wrong or acted scketcy was a great time actualy


----------



## Rob Nothing (Aug 9, 2015)

LostPirate said:


> Im right fuckin there with you dude, you knocked it out of the park. Im from Bmore and dealt with the same shit on the West Coast. People didnt necessarily think i was cocky, but they didnt understand how i communicated and didnt comprehend not being flaky. I hate flakiness. A lot of people didnt respect other peoples shit or boundaries either. Its not as much a west coast east coast thing, its more of a how people learn shit and how they grew up learning shit


Amen 

last time I was in Seattle got mobbed by the crowd and over sensitive band members alike at 'the office space' on similar grounds -- I kept hands and mouth to myself like a gentleman all night.. they just didn't like me. And I grew up there, I'm from wa. Just to drive the point.

It's just youth culture, and some kids never grow out of it.


----------



## benton (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah and the BTK was a pillar of his community...


----------

